# My Little Collection



## StArCaNdY (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm bored at home so I decided to finally take pictures of the little stuff I do have. Hope you guys enjoy! Thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My Sephora Traincase





Here it is open





Brushes and misc. items





Eyeshadows





Eyeliners, mascaras, and anastacia brow palette





Lip stuff





Palettes, udpp, and pigments





Lashes and shimmer lotion





Blushes





Face stuff





Where it lives 










Thanks again!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 22, 2007)

nice stuff! I like ur traincase


----------



## macface (Sep 23, 2007)

cute collection.


----------



## Dana72 (Sep 23, 2007)

very nice stuff and a georgous traincase!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks! I hope to expand my collection some day.


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice stuff and great traincase !!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome collection


----------



## nunu (Sep 23, 2007)

nice stuff and loving the traincase!


----------



## jayme (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

